# New BLD pb 1:06.05 but... Lucky or Non Lucky? PLEASE HELP!



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay so i was doing BLD just a few minutes ago and trying to set new PB cause i havent done BLD in awhile and it would be AWESOME to get sub 60 with Old pochmann. now I just got a solve of 1:06.05 VERY NICE!! but.. This is bordering on lucky and i never really knew much about if BLD is lucky or not, so i REALLLY need your guys help please cause i wanna be honest.

Okay so here is the scramble first of all:

F' D2 F L' D2 U2 R' F L' D' U' B' D' L2 B U R2 U F' B' L' B' R' F L'


Now I scramble with White on Top and Red in front and remember I use old pochmann so my buffer edges is UR (This is important to remember buffer is UR)

Okay now in the solve the corners were COMPLETELY not lucky and i had to do all of them, but the EDGES is what i keep wondering and wondering about. first off I checked up the rules on speedcubing.com and here is what they say below:

For blindfold solving a lucky case is defined by:
1) more than 5 corners are correctly oriented, or
2) more than 8 edges are correctly oriented, or
3) more than 3 corners are correctly positioned, or
4) more than 4 edges are correctly positioned.


Okay now in this solve i had 4 edges in place, 2 Correct and 2 in place but NOT oriented. that follows the rules and JUST not lucky. BUT as you can see there is TECHNICALLY 5 edges in place but the 5th edge is my buffer edge! and this is what i keep wondering about. so is this lucky or not? remember I use old pochmann so thats always my Buffer edges so Really that edge being solved anyway actually makes it HARDER for me since i have to remember to break into a new cycle as soon as I start edges so its not making it any easier, and plus i never memo my buffer edge anyway cause, yeah its my buffer edge XD. so yes thanks guys for reading all this if you did and your help and suggestions are greatly appreciated. If this is new pb then YEAH WOO HOO!!! TEAM OLD POCHMANN 4EVER!!! if not.. oh well it well always be my fastest Lucky BLD solve I guess still 

HAPPY CUBING!!!


----------



## Stefan (Apr 17, 2008)

Those rules are very old and don't apply to my/your method. Your solve was certainly not lucky, following the spirit of those rules rather than their letter.

Have you at least checked out and understood M2? I don't see a reason why you guys don't use it instead of my old method.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 17, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Have you at least checked out and understood M2? I don't see a reason why you guys don't use it instead of my old method.



They don't want me to retire out of frustration 
Too bad you won't be at Gütersloh this weekend!


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 17, 2008)

I got a 1:44 w/ old Pochmann on this. I kinda suck at doing T perm now...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 17, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Those rules are very old and don't apply to my/your method. Your solve was certainly not lucky, following the spirit of those rules rather than their letter.



YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!    New pb then. 

Team old pochmann!!!!!!!


----------



## alexc (Apr 17, 2008)

I count lucky blindsolves by the percentage of the cube solved. For example if there are 3 permuted pieces total, (Corners AND edges) that would be 3/20 of the cube is solved. I would say 20% or over would be lucky. I would not count misoriented but permuted pieces in this count because you still technically have to solve them.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2008)

I just tried it with M2 and got my new personal best for M2, with 3-cycle on corners (about 11 seconds slower than my personal best for 3-cycle): 2:35.73.

It was certainly easy with the 2 fewer edges. I got lucky because my buffer piece was one of the pieces in place but swapped (I scramble in a different orientation than I solve). That meant I only had one flipped piece to notice in memorization, which was much easier than it would have been if I had had to find both pieces. That's probably why I got this one right.  If I had gotten this scramble randomly on my own and this had been a true personal best for me, I don't know if I would have considered it lucky or not.

I think it would be interesting if we could come up with good criteria for what constitutes a "lucky" solve for all the most popular current BLD methods. Anyone want to take a stab at it?

Edit: Note I was writing this before reading Alex's post. I guess his method is potentially a good rule for determining whether a scramble is lucky or not.


----------

